# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Rumania: situación apícola para 2014

## Polinizaciones

*Después de un inicio de cosecha marcado por temperaturas más bajas que de costumbre, los apicultores rumanos aseguran que en 2014 la oferta no cubrirá la demanda de la exportación.*La cosecha de miel de este año afectada por las bajas temperaturas  no bastará para cubrir la demanda de exportación. Más de la mitad de la producción de miel rumana es exportada sobre todo a países de la Unión Europea (UE). El precio de un kilo de miel, según su calidad, varía entre 2,2 y 3,4 euros.El presidente de la asociación de criadores de abejas, Ioan Fetea, señaló que aunque el invierno favoreció el desarrollo de las colonias de abejas, el clima primaveral fue frío, lluvioso y con viento lo que impidió en algunas partes del país, el buen desarrollo de la cosecha de polen. En condiciones normales, la producción promedio de miel es de 18 a 20 mil toneladas por año.Dada la importancia de las abejas en la UE existe un programa de investigación rumano-francés que se ocupa de la revisión de la biodiversidad en el norte de Francia. En Europa, el fenómeno de la disminución de las abejas se le atribuye al cambio climático y al uso de agroquímicos. Por todo esto, la UE decidió suspender durante dos años, a partir de diciembre 2013, los neonicotinoides.En Rumania a principios de año se adoptó un nuevo reglamento que regula la actividad apícola. Ioan Fetea que al ser una ley híbrida posee una serie de nuevas limitaciones como la obligación de pertenecer a una asociación, lo que deja fuera a los apicultores aficionados. La ley establece igualmente una docena de multas que aunque módicas son consideradas inapropiadas por el sector. Además, se anuló el reglamento que regía la apicultura migratoria, es decir la trashumancia de las colmenas a escala nacional.La miel rumana es de una calidad extraordinaria, reconocida y premiada en los congresos, ferias y reuniones apícolas a través del mundo. La demanda es por lo tanto alta. La UE sigue siendo su principal mercado, destacándose Alemania. Desgraciadamente, la oferta no alcanza a cubrir la demanda. Paradójicamente, el consumo de miel en Rumania es muy bajo ubicándose entre los últimos: de 450 y 500 gramos por habitante, de allí que más de la mitad de la producción interna se exporte. Los países nórdicos, incluyendo Alemania presentan un consumo de 1,5 a 2 kilos por habitante.En los próximos tres años, los apicultores se verán beneficiados por una ayuda financiera de 10 millones de euros que provienen del presupuesto del ministerio rumano de agricultura y desarrollo rural, en el marco del programa apícola nacional 2014-2016.Esta ayuda está destinada a cinco medidas: la creación de un sistema informático de identificación de las colmenas, la compra de medicamentos, la compra de abejas reinas, de enjambres o de familias de abejas melíferas, la compra de colmenas para renovar las usadas y el reembolso de los análisis físicos y químicos que atestiguan la calidad de la miel. La Comisión Europea participa en la financiación de este Programa cubriendo el 50 % de los gastos (sin impuestos) efectuados por Rumania para cada una de estas medidas.En 2013, más de 7.000 apicultores rumanos se beneficiaron del apoyo del Programa nacional apícola cuyos fondos ascendían a 7 millones de euros. Rumania cuenta actualmente con 1,47 millones de familias de abejas y unos 40.000 apicultores, entre los cuales más de la mitad es miembro de la Asociación de Criadores de Abejas.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola Rumania mantiene viva la antigua tradición médica por las abejas Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas COMPRA VENTA DE EQUIPO APICOLA Artículo: PCM constituye comisión para elaborar Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Apícola

----------

